# Ricoh Fax 4430NF - Change IP



## Nunners (Aug 25, 2009)

I am trying to change the IP Address of a Ricoh 4430 NF. I can only do it from the keypad as I can't connect via a browser as the subnet it is on has changed and I cannot print a config' page either.


----------

